# That Ole Chestnut



## Melodyjazz (May 21, 2013)

Okay so here goes. 

Another one of those sort of idiot questions about love, Egypt etc. I know you guys must be sick of hearing them. 

Okay so my situation is this. I'm 22, and work as a jazz singer, I have no, or very little spare cash, no savings and no ties to the UK. I've worked abroad for the past four years, moving onto different contracts in Europe and further afield. 

I travelled to Egypt in February and spent three months falling in love with the country, I love the culture(the vast majority of it) the lifestyle and the beautiful weather. 

I also began a briefly dating an Egyptian man while I was there, dun dun dunnnnnnnn! 

I just wanted to get your advice on whether he's genuine. If we were in the UK, or many other places I would not think twice about his sincerity but I have scared the bejesus out of myself reading horror stories. 

First a couple of facts, 1. he is university standard education, however chose to spend some time travelling after he hated his job... So has lived in Thailand, hong kong etc. 2. He is a dive intructor on a higher wage than me and adores his job. 3. He has no plans to want to live in the UK, as he says who would want to dive in the English waters, they're freezing..... And 4. He said he'd be quite happy to travel again with me if I didn't enjoy life in Egypt. For example places like Thailand. As long as he can dive and he has me, he seems happy to float. 

So I am desperately trying to find the flaw in him, and the con that's surely about to creep up on me. But he seems to check out. He's 27 and the eldest son, so he was exempt from national service. 

Although he is Muslim, and does not drink, he seems to only mildly chastise me if I have a glass of wine and I just scowl at him. We seem to understand each other well, and are good with compromises. 

So if anyone has any advice on whether I should go back there and give it a go, or can spot the con/issue please let me know what I'm letting myself in for. I've read a few of these posts and just wanted a more personal set of advice . 


Thankyou all in advance  
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can someone truly know anyone in 4 months? I doubt it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No love stories on this forum thank you... you really do not want to know what we think and know through experience.. just read through your post again and answer all your questions as if a total stranger had written them.. only mildly chastise ... there is your first big warning bell, heed it!!


----------

